# Geluk Philip



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Baie geluk met jou verjaarsdag Philip mag daar nog baie wees en sal al jou pyle reguit vlieg:cocktail:
geniet
Hendrik


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Happy happy Philip! Mag dit 'n bakgat jaar vir jou wees!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Happy, Happy :cocktail::darkbeer:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Verjaarsdag*

Dankie manne.Hoop ek kan die wat ek nog nie ontmoet het nie weldra ontmoet.Vandag is ek 45,bliksem maar die tyd stap aan.Engee jy moet beslis vir ons in die Laeveld kom kuier,julle almal is welkom.As julle vir Bossie ,Leon ,Stefan ,Jean en JP ontmoet het sal julle met seer harte teruggaan.Great ouens om n naweek saam mee te jag,my tipe mense.Hulle vrouens en myne het ook geen stront nie(call a spade a spade)en almal kuier lekker.Dankie Hendrik.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Veels geluk liewe maatjie! Mag die Here jou seen!


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Baie geluk Philiph


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday! :cocktail::darkbeer:
Hope you are coming over tonight... will buy you a drink or ten.
Still waiting to see that X Force :wink:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

mogodu said:


> Baie geluk Philiph


Hey Stefan, congrats on your kill mate! Saw the pics here on AT, sounds like you guys had a great time.
See you tonight.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Dis seker nou die gepaste tyd. Het lyk dit my Saterdag aand reeds jou verjaarsdag gevier. Sorry Phillip maar ek moes.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Eish gee die man kos hoeveel rennies moes jy die volgende dag eet


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

That's the Philip we know and love... :darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hy gaan my moer vloek.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Baie geluk met jou verjaarsdag Philip
:darkbeer::RockOn:ccasion13:


Happy Birthday Philip
:cocktail:::rockband::banana::blob1::jam:


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Philip
:beer::guitarist2::ccasion15::rock-on::cheer2:

:jazzmatazzes:

:wav:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Alla donder! Daardie slaaisous kan nog gaan, maar hel, as ek jou gesig so kyk Philip gaan daai ui maar swaar af!!

Ek's nou so half "nervous" om Noorde toe te kom, julle manne ken van daai kuier ding!!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Hoop jou verjaardag was lekkerder as daai party.

Jy moes 'n moerse sooi brand die volgende dag gehaad het met daai ui.:mg:

Gerhard


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

As a fitting tribute we "let" Philip win the indoor competition last night.
Just kidding, he whipped us fair and square and it was a money shoot too.
Must admit that he spent his winnings on us in the bar afterwards :darkbeer:
I feel like a truck hit me this morning.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Fotos*

Bossie jou muishond!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Bossie jou muishond!!


Sorry Kwagga.:wink:


----------

